# Kansas results are out



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

yep ill be hunting this time next month with the smokepole sept.17th is the opener. hope its not smokin hot my buddy said it was like over a 100 for a month and a half. either way ill be hunting for my first wall mounter!


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

Got drawn again and this will be our fourth year in a row heading down. Love hunting there! Farmer said it has been one of the hottest and driest on record and a lot of the cover crops like corn are down already. This is probably going to get a lot of good ones killed in the earlier season this year since they will have less places to hide. No offense to you muzzleloder guys but I hope it is 100 degrees for that season since we don't head down til November for archery.:evilsmile Just kidding....good luck to all!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree on early heat wave. I could do with a cold snap mid November 
Hopefully it isnt too harsh of a winter with all of the corn being down this early. Could be bad if it is. .


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

heading out saturday afternoon, will be in the woods monday with the muzzy, wish me luck! first out of state deer hunt, hope one comes out to play


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

well no wall mounter,i hunted 5 days windy and warm and only seen does and one buck that was not a shooter 5 or 6 point. awsome property that i hunted super thick hilly country were i was at. i think the land owner going to let me come back for gun season so it looks like ill get another chance at one. it will be nice to see more than 50 yards in the woods.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Glad you get to go back! From what I have been hearing, mid-end of Nov is about the best time to hunt down in that part.(Im in unit 9/10, not too far from you). Hopefully the weather cooperates! Should make for some good time in the woods.


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

this will be my third season in unit 15/16(barber county)!unreal how much different it is from michigan....nobody hunts and bucks get to grow up...first week in november i'll be there...can't wait...good luck to u all heading southwest


----------

